# Work-Out Inspiration Please!



## LadyH (May 7, 2008)

Hello everyone,<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>

<o></o>

This is my first post on here so please be gentle!  I have been on the sidelines of this website for a while as my other half is a bodybuilder and is on this site a lot, so he's always showing me threads that have entertained/amused/frustrated him.<o></o>

<o></o>

Anyway, I know he may take a little bit of offence to me posting this, and I know his advice is always very good but I thought it may help to get some other points of view too.<o></o>

<o></o>

I am looking for advice on the best type of work-out for me to lose weight and tone up. At the moment I go to the gym about three or four times a week, once a week I do a weights work-out and 2/3 times a week I do cardio which tends to be 25 minutes on the tread climber and 20 minutes on the cross trainer.

<o></o>

My diet is fairly good (I think!?) as I live with a bodybuilder, so we prepare all our food together. I prepare my lunch the night before and it tends to be tuna/chicken/mince with rice and vegetables, which I pick on through out the day. Dinner is usually much the same as my lunch. I am not a saint however and do treat myself to chocolate especially at the weekends. <o></o>

<o></o>

I am more after advice regarding my work-outs. Should I be doing more weights work-outs? And if so, for each work-out, is it best to isolate certain body parts, or can I do all body parts in one session? When I do my one weights work-out per week I train with my partner, so we only do one or two body parts, whichever parts fit into his weekly workout schedule. Due to family and work commitments I can't always guarantee getting to the gym when I want or as much as I would like, so I wonder if a weights session that incorporates all the body parts is the way forward for me so I can ensure I get a full work-out every week. Should I be doing weights and cardio at every work-out rather than splitting them between days? So many questions! :confused1: <o></o>

<o></o>

I would really like to know what other people are doing so that I can gain some ideas and inspiration. I want to formalise my training routine a lot more rather than just doing what my other half does or standing around in the gym scratching my head wondering what to do! When my other half is not with me at the gym I seem to be less confident on the weights and usure what to do, so would welcome any advice

.

<o></o>

Thanks for your help everyone.<o></o>

<o></o>

X x X <o></o>


----------



## bogman (Jun 25, 2007)

My wife has lost a lot of weight and toned up doing a very simple and quick weights workout - either:

- Squat/B Press/Seated Row/OHP & Abs

or

- Deadlift/Pressups (can be with feet elevated)/Chinups (with feet on a bench)/Seated D'bll Sh Press & Abs

She does cardio a few times a week and one of the above routines either once or twice a week and has really toned up and its helped her lose weight. Both take only 30 minutes.


----------



## bogman (Jun 25, 2007)

...also if time and getting out of the house is an issue, then depending on how long you've been doing weights and how strong you've gotten, you could probably do a variant of these routines at home with a cheap weights set from Argos or eBay.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

doing weights before your cardio session will make a huge difference when looking to tone the muscle you must also eat every 2.5hrs and make sure you are getting 1g of protein per lb as protein will also help give tone to the muscle....


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

So Lady H, you looking for hints elsewhere are ya???? Well, well, well, has the student out grown the master?

Well guess what you arent getting tonight madam.........


----------



## bogman (Jun 25, 2007)

LeanShredded said:


> So Lady H, you looking for hints elsewhere are ya???? Well, well, well, has the student out grown the master?
> 
> Well guess what you arent getting tonight madam.........


lol :laugh:


----------



## LadyH (May 7, 2008)

Hello All,

Thanks for your replies.

Bogman - thanks for the weights routine idea. I will put it into practise tomorrow. It sounds like your wife does the same type of weekly work-out routine that I am planning to do so it's nice to know she's lost weight on it.

Greekgoddess - I will take a look at your journal for some ideas, thanks.

Pscarb - thanks for the advice, I will definately start doing weights before my cardio. At the moment I don't eat every 2.5 hours so I'll give that a go too.

LeanShredded - If you are lucky I will share some of my BB wisdom with you  ) !!


----------



## bogman (Jun 25, 2007)

Best of luck! Good to have a personal trainer who can help you with the form on the big compound excercises above  . They're excellent for toning up etc.. but can be a bit intimidating to start with - so it will really help that LeanShredded can help you with that.

My wife did the first routine for a few months until her progress slowed (or stopped in some cases) - she's now on the second routine.


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

I have some serious advic, wear a sports bra!!!! You'll give yourself a black eye if your'e not careful!!!! :-0


----------



## Chetz (Jul 2, 2008)

LeanShredded said:


> I have some serious advic, wear a sports bra!!!! You'll give yourself a black eye if your'e not careful!!!! :-0


You sound like you have some bad experience... :laugh:


----------

